# Podcast 4 has incorrect information about tax



## Freibuis (Nov 23, 2017)

again uber is giving incorrect information about tax and trying to pushing tax work on drivers.

for starters gst is only paid on receipts/invoices you pay/receive. therefore the gst information is not collected on the fare but the receipt we are given from uber. therefore Uber is required for the heavy lifting on the GST for the riders portion.

example. $100 fare. (25% commission) the tax is rated on $75 not 100$ we ignore the gst credits on the 25$ as we can not claim value for money which we did not receive as uber pays gst on the 25% part is the one that gets the credit not us. this happens before the fare is paid out. 

we the driver are not getting/giving receipts to riders but from uber. the rider is irrelevant. we calculate information based uber. doing from the perspective of the rider to driver is uber fare double dipping. the only time the rider information is required for gst collection is if you did a cash receipt job. uber is not passing this gst component back to the driver to pay that GST.

I have confirmed this with my tax agent and also the ATO (double checked as it sounds pretty fishy to me when I was explained)

this how gst tax flows
rider->uber->driver

they are making 
rider->driver this is incorrect and creates a GST double dipping.(extra money from drivers to uber which you can not claim as credits)


round off... we collect fares from uber. not the rider therefore the transaction is from that perspective and gst information is gathered only from that perspective. different gst scenario it collected directly from rider


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

See https://www.ato.gov.au/General/Ride-sourcing-and-tax/

" Pay GST on the full fare "

Please provide a link to this podcast.

Your statements that refer to your alledged conversations are what is known in legal terms as "hearsay " . IE just something you present as your interpretation of a verbal conversation that you cannot reproduce for interpretation by others.

My friend also took advice of his tax agent who misconstrued his GST obligations.

He had to sell his house and is now living with his father, with his wife and young child enjoying a cramped, uncomfortable , life due to his oversight.


----------



## UberSyd (Mar 23, 2015)

After all these years people still don't get that GST is based on the full fare.. lol


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

I have not listened yet and not willing to do instead of this podcast uber should make avaible the june tax report so we can start doing tax return plus they shoud make tax summary for financial year not a f***ing montly tax reports its so confusing all of this everyone talks something different about. For now I gave up driving for uber because uber says i made around $70,000 when i took all my expenses out $ 25,000 left and this is not including wear on my car which i done about 50,000km its about 6 months driving 5-6 days a week. No one cares about uber drivers in Australia neither govertment and we f****ing paying GST and TAX every cent we earn. We ( uber drivers) so honest with government but they want to f**k us more every day. They should charge us less tax because we f***ing earning way under minimum wage. Everone f**ing so silent should go out and protest uber and Government.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberSyd said:


> After all these years people still don't get that GST is based on the full fare.. lol


With or without tolls (ex GST)?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Mehmet2 said:


> I have not listened yet and not willing to do instead of this podcast uber should make avaible the june tax report so we can start doing tax return plus they shoud make tax summary for financial year not a f***ing montly tax reports its so confusing all of this everyone talks something different about. For now I gave up driving for uber because uber says i made around $70,000 when i took all my expenses out $ 25,000 left and this is not including wear on my car which i done about 50,000km its about 6 months driving 5-6 days a week. No one cares about uber drivers in Australia neither govertment and we f****ing paying GST and TAX every cent we earn. We ( uber drivers) so honest with government but they want to f**k us more every day. They should charge us less tax because we f***ing earning way under minimum wage. Everone f**ing so silent should go out and protest uber and Government.


"_I done about 50,000km its about 6 months driving 5-6 days a week._" - thats $100k a year, the vehicle would be worth bugger-all in two, or thee years. Doing those KMS is like taking a line-of-credit, or a reverse mortgage, on your vehicle.

"_when i took all my expenses out $ 25,000 left and this is not including wear on my car which i done about 50,000km its about 6 months"_ - thats 50c a kilometer, now you know why the ATO lets you deduct 66c a kilometer if you do less than 5,000 km.

"_We ( uber drivers) so honest with government but they want to f**k us more every day._" - The reason the ATO does data matching is that the rideshare/taxi industry has had a terrible reputation for long-term tax evasion, that's why the government passed a law that GST must be paid on every dollar by us. This would not happen if we were so honest !

You should vent your displeasure with UBER - do you now feel you have been conned ?

Dont mess with the ATO, they do data matching with all sorts of other departments. Once you have been flagged by them they NEVER stop watching your tax returns and will come down on you for anything owing - PLUS INTEREST !


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hugh G said:


> "_I done about 50,000km its about 6 months driving 5-6 days a week._" - thats $100k a year, the vehicle would be worth bugger-all in two, or thee years. Doing those KMS is like taking a line-of-credit, or a reverse mortgage, on your vehicle.
> 
> "_when i took all my expenses out $ 25,000 left and this is not including wear on my car which i done about 50,000km its about 6 months"_ - thats 50c a kilometer, now you know why the ATO lets you deduct 66c a kilometer if you do less than 5,000 km.
> 
> ...


I never mess with ATO.Well i feel like $hit after working so hard and having that $shitty money. I now know its not worth at all working for uber. I have never been taxi or uber driver before i got my lesson no money with this industry there is plenty work opportunity here in Australia so why work for uber. Why work so hard and not even make minimum wage no super no holiday no sick pay on the road always so dangerous plus getting fines and feeling like $hit.and much more $shit with this rideshare stuff. Im off with this now i like being uber driver flexibility working but cant handle anymore guys. Good luck to everyone who still ubering.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Mehmet2 said:


> I never mess with ATO.Well i feel like $hit after working so hard and having that $shitty money. I now know its not worth at all working for uber. I have never been taxi or uber driver before i got my lesson no money with this industry there is plenty work opportunity here in Australia so why work for uber. Why work so hard and not even make minimum wage no super no holiday no sick pay on the road always so dangerous plus getting fines and feeling like $hit.and much more $shit with this rideshare stuff. Im off with this now i like being uber driver flexibility working but cant handle anymore guys. Good luck to everyone who still ubering.


Just make sure you pay GST on the full fare and then claim your GST credits, including commission, fuel, maintenance and many other valid claims


----------



## kooljp (Oct 31, 2017)

Can we claim GST on the Tolls we pay?


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

kooljp said:


> Can we claim GST on the Tolls we pay?


if it was a business purpose (rideshare) of course


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Remember some items don't have GST, such as water.

Tolls in NSW do have GST, http://www.rms.nsw.gov.au/sydney-motorways/frequently-asked-questions.html



Sleepo said:


> Just make sure you pay GST on the full fare and then claim your GST credits, including commission, fuel, maintenance and many other valid claims


The Uber service fee, contains GST, which Uber pay, so that is a GST credit for us. This is covered in the latest podcast.


----------



## Franco Cozzo (Sep 24, 2017)

kooljp said:


> Can we claim GST on the Tolls we pay?


Lol


----------



## Freibuis (Nov 23, 2017)

Ato confirmed that if they are ubers customers then we can't claim gst on the fare as we are just contracted for the ride (sub service) there fore cannot claim gst credits for the fare.

But if they are our customers then we can. (Uber works for us)

I spoke to uber and they claim they are there customers. Which opens other legal side. Ato sees partners as sub contractors. This then would mean we would have more rights with uber.

So uber.. which is it. Are they our customers or yours... If they are ours then I have the right to hand out my business card and deal direct (personal airport transfer etc). I got told off for handing out my business card by uber. 

Guess I will have to remind uber once they are in my car they are my customer not theirs.


----------

